# My head is not working :(



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know what to do anymore, guys! I feel brain dead, this is craziness. Please, somebody help


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

i can suggest treatments? I dunno what you have tried right enough...can PM if you don't want to list here I dunno if this is what you are looking for. We have all felt like that. Stick in there Mezona


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

CK1, I've been feeling like this for 2 years straight... I feel like I am giving up, I am in constant pain, mental and physical... You're welcome to suggest treatments.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've had it two years too, but i've learnt a lot and I have a thought on the whole thing. There is a difference between living with something and being in recovery/treating it with something that's working.

I'll PM you today, I need sleep first. (hormone issue causing insomnia)

i'll be honest, I've 14 treatments, based on my research. Got various trails relating to these also. Nothing this forum doesn't have, but it's rated by what i've read as the most likely in order and i am sure you haven't tired them all or even half in two years. Plenty of options.

I'd be interested to know what you have tried and if anything changed it?

I'm sure you've read recovery stories, often people spend a while searching but treatment can change everything, i think it's finding it in a lot of cases. The pinned thread 20 years DP proves it. Had it 20 years without meds and tried Seroquel and bam... I've tried it and it did nothing but Mirtazapine did help... you know. You'll find that thing..

Got Lamotrigine coming this Monday, have you tried it?

I've read a couple of your posts, all i read was you tried a SSRI once if i remember.

Wait physical? when did you last get a full hormone profile done? I get like feeling tired and sore, but physically?

Also I know it's hard but take your head out the game for a few hours, i know it's hard. For me i've trained it to be automatic, I don't really think about DP, it's more like a mission I want to complete now, it use to be an anxiety loop, distraction is the easiest way I found to overcome that, eventually it goes away your brain forgets to worry... you got to kill the loop. I don't mean stop trying to cure DP, i mean stop your mind stressing and thinking about it all day. I know this sounds impossible, but for a year it was 24/7 it's not till i made big efforts to let it go and learnt to forget did it go away. I think acceptance that everyone talks about is the same as the 'let it go' thing i talk about come to think about it


----------



## lexylove777 (May 13, 2017)

coconut oil.curcumin, and turmeric tea really helped me when i had brain fog


----------



## sub007 (Jun 1, 2017)

I MESSAGE YOU PLEASE REPLY.


----------

